# Bifen 9.7 n Demabd CS tank mix



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

can i tank mix both for an outside barrier and inside control?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't know. I can't imagine a reason to. The come from the same family of chemicals. It would be an over application and a waste of product. What did you hope to achieve with this tank mix?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Pest control. Spiders. Ants June beetles mosquitoes


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Then just use one or the other. There are other beneficial things you could tank mix. Such as an IGR like Nygard, or tekko or a faster knockdown killer like ExciteR. The IGR will help disrupt the breeding cycle of pests. The ExciteR will provide a fast knockdown, and the Demand/Talestar will provide a long residual. However either Demand/Talestar will be just fine on their own.


----------

